# [ODMP] Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office, Wisconsin ~ February 16, 2006



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

A Special Deputy with the Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on February 16, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18146*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Special Deputy Stephen Hahn 
*Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office
Wisconsin*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 16, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 62
*Tour of Duty:* 40 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 16, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Special Deputy Hahn was killed in an automobile accident on I-94, in Jackson County, while transporting a prisoner. A vehicle driving the opposite direction went out of control, crossed the median, and struck his transport van head-on. A tractor trailer travelling behind Special Deputy Hahn was unable to avoid a collision and also struck the vehicle. Special Deputy Hahn was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries one hour later.

Special Deputy Hahn had retired as a captain from the Eau Claire Police Department after serving 31 years. He had served as a special deputy for the Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office for 9 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office
728 2nd Ave
Eau Claire, WI 54703

Phone: (715) 839-4709

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

